
Elopocalypse survivor — save what you can by forking, before it gets too late - Tsiolkovsky
http://piacentini.blog.br/2011/02/elop-is-after-me/
======
pohl
_Then Elop was elected CEO of Macromedia. And some months later, the company
was sold to Adobe._

This Elop guy has an interesting specialty.

------
cpeterso
I wonder if any of the (previous) Symbian Foundation members will fork the
Symbian OS for their own use. Will anyone use Symbian after Nokia finishes
their transition to WP7?

Symbian was a wretched developer platform, but it will be a little sad to
watch the lights go out..

------
wicknicks
Qt was one of my favourite desktop development toolkits. After Nokia's
involvement, the innovation curve has started to stagnate. Its not too late to
save the Qt franchise.

~~~
bergie
Didn't QML arrive to Qt during the Nokia times?

~~~
daeken
And the new QtScript, and a bunch of awesome vector drawing stuff behind the
scenes (IIRC -- not sure when that was exactly).

------
sliverstorm
Fork like there's no tomorrow.

------
jgalvez
Related Reddit thread:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/fjehg/what_impa...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/fjehg/what_impact_does_the_nokia_microsoft_agreement/)

